# Sauerkraut



## bunkerbob

Well I'm trying to make sauerkraut for the first time. 3 gallon crock with layered shredded cabbage and salt, and surprisingly very little salt in the recipe I have. It says about 2-4 weeks total. It actually creates its own brine liquid as it ferments, draws the water from the cabbage. I'll let you know how it works. 
This is among many of the on going food projects, including buttermilk, and the best sourdough starter ever that I got from an old neighbor in the early 70's. She said it was her dads and he had handed it down to her years before, she was in her 80's back then. 
She also grew poppies among other plants in her side garden along the street for the beautiful flowers. This is back when I was in law enforcement, and just had a class on illegal drugs and plants. Now for the kicker, the 'poppies' were the oriental opium type, I asked her where she had gotten the bulbs for these and she told me her dad had brought them back in the 30's from Asia from one of his many trips there.:sssh: Just ramblin'


----------



## sailaway

Bunker Bob, my cousin just got hired in as CFO at the Snow Floss Sauerkraut factory in Fremont, Oh. if you have any questions let me know I will try to find out.


----------



## rhrobert

We made kraut every year while I was growing up. In Jr High woods shop I made a kraut stomper  My old man had a couple pickle barrels, one we'd do with caraway seed, and one plain. He'd pick up a load of cabbage, call his buddies, and they'd start shredding the cabbage with my dads homemade kraut cutters. I'd layer the cabbage and the salt, then stomp it down. Once the barrel was full, we'd put a black garbage bag on top, and fill it with water for weight.
I used to head over to the barrel every day and snitch some...mmm. The pita was when it was time to can it...it took forever. 
I love sauerkraut, my wife refuses to eat it. Just don't understand her sometimes.


----------



## bunkerbob

Hey guys thanks for the input. As rhrobert said "I love sauerkraut, my wife refuses to eat it. Just don't understand her sometimes" it's the same with us.


----------



## *Andi

I haven't made kraut in years ...:dunno: Somewhere along the line I started making chow chow in its place.

We did have Oct. beans and kraut for supper last night ... after reading your post it sounded good. (and it was )

Look forward to hearing how yours works out. :2thumb:


----------



## TechAdmin

Do all wives hate Kraut? Mine hates me to eat it in the house. I stopped heating it and just started eating it cold.


----------



## rhrobert

I think so...lol. It's hard to make my favorite meal when she is home. Pork hocks, sauerkraut, and potato dumplings. 
She won't eat my head cheese either, and it would put anything bought in the store to shame.


----------



## bunkerbob

Dean said:


> Do all wives hate Kraut? Mine hates me to eat it in the house. I stopped heating it and just started eating it cold.


Do you think they will learn to like it after :shtf: if that's all that's available:scratch I say stock up!!!:2thumb:


----------



## TechAdmin

I hope not. That's my go to product. She would eat it if she had to. She tried some pickled Sausage at my dads house and liked it. She didn't vomit till I told her how old it was. Or maybe it was me eating pickled trotters and making oinking noises? I'd ask but I would suffer for it.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

mine loves kraut as much as i do.....so we eat a lot of it. love it with pork steaks baked in the oven, or with good ol' hot dogs and sausage. we fight over the leftovers most of the time. she won't eat sweet kraut when i make it, but thats fine with me..:2thumb: i love sweet things anyways....


----------



## UncleJoe

It's just the opposite here. She loves it. I can eat it but it's not my first choice for a meal. Or second, Or third, Or fourth .....


----------



## bunkerbob

UncleJoe said:


> It's just the opposite here. She loves it. I can eat it but it's not my first choice for a meal. Or second, Or third, Or fourth .....


Wow, what a gal, :beercheer::beercheer:.:ignore:


----------



## allen_idaho

As an interesting sidenote, sauerkraut was once a very useful remedy for scurvy in the british navy. That and limes. Thus the term "Limey".

I think it was Captain Cook who forced his crew to eat the stuff all the time but it's been a long while since I learned naval history. So I could be wrong.


----------



## twolilfishies

Im sort of a wife and I love the kraut!
I used to care for an old german lady who made it every few months with an old barrrel, salt and a lid..thats it! 
YUM!


----------



## tortminder

*Lacto-fermented foods*

For those who have never tried... or perhaps have lost "grandma's" recipe, I have a section on my website that has recipes, methods and pictures, (Sauerkraut; "Kosher" garlic dills; KimChee). It can be found at Free Citizen's Forum :: SAUERKRAUT

*Moderator(s) please delete if my link posting is a violation.*


----------



## NaeKid

tortminder said:


> For those who have never tried... or perhaps have lost "grandma's" recipe, I have a section on my website that has recipes, methods and pictures, (Sauerkraut; "Kosher" garlic dills; KimChee). It can be found at Free Citizen's Forum :: SAUERKRAUT
> 
> *Moderator(s) please delete if my link posting is a violation.*


Not a violation, but, if you could copy / paste some of your favorite recipes into our Recipe Share section, it would be very appreciated!


----------



## twolilfishies

yah tort,recipes! mmmmm


----------



## gam46

TechAdmin said:


> Do all wives hate Kraut? Mine hates me to eat it in the house. I stopped heating it and just started eating it cold.


No, this wife makes and eats it, sometimes cooks with it, but DH is not fond of sour flavors.


----------



## JayJay

Kraut is healthy for you. It's a probiotic.artydance:


----------



## weedygarden

A few months ago I read an article that talked about a group of people who live somewhere in Russia or maybe the Ukraine who are some of the healthiest people. It seems they eat lots of fermented food, including kraut. If I can find the article, I will post it.

We ate lots of kraut when I was growing up and we were healthy people. We rarely even got colds.


----------



## smaj100

Waiting on my granny's kraut recipe that just goes straight in canning jars, i remember going into her cellar as a child and eating it straight outta the jar. I love all things cabbage, the DW hates kraut or kimchee and will only tolerate me eating it in the house. That stuff is awesome and it'll cure what ails ya.


----------



## cowboyhermit

Speaking of kimchee, anyone ever make some of the more unusual versions of "Kraut"? 
I love kimchee soup

Ate a lot of sour Kraut as a kid then lost all interest in it for a long time, would have a spoonful at holidays but that was about it. Started craving it years later and while I don't eat it as often as I think I should, sometimes I get a powerful craving though:factor10:

5:30 AM here and now I'm thinking about a reuben:gaah:


----------



## Genevieve

TechAdmin said:


> Do all wives hate Kraut? Mine hates me to eat it in the house. I stopped heating it and just started eating it cold.


I only ever ate my grandmother's and I have no idea what she put in it or cooked it in or with, but after she died I have never found any that I will eat.

Just like pepper slaw. So many I taste are just.....*shivers* Then others over power the pepper with vinegar or sugar. It has to have a nice balance of all three for me to enjoy. And I think it should have just a "touch" ( not a lot) of horseradish in it. But thats just me.


----------



## readytogo

*Food of the Gods,fermented foods*

I just loved Kim-Chi:beercheer:

http://life.nationalpost.com/2014/0...bal-gastronomy-can-teach-us-about-how-to-eat/


----------



## jeff47041

My lovely wife likes sauerkraut a few times a year. I love it and eat it quite often, as does one of my daughters. Ours if fairly mild. I add a few hot peppers in some of the jars for some extra spice.

Genevieve, could you post your recipe for pepper slaw? It's sounding pretty tasty.


----------



## weedygarden

*Probiotics in kraut*

http://nourishingplot.com/2014/06/21/sauerkraut-test-divulges-shocking-probiotic-count/



> Sauerkraut Test Divulges Shocking Probiotic Count
> 
> By Becky Plotner On June 21, 2014
> 
> It was recently reported that sauerkraut topped the charts of probiotics, surpassing that of over-the -counter probiotics purchased.
> 
> Dr. Mercola sent his sauerkraut off to a lab and reported the findings of probiotics saying, "We had it analyzed. We found in a 4-6 ounce serving of the fermented vegetables there were literally ten trillion bacteria." That means 2 ounces of home fermented sauerkraut had more probiotics than a bottle of 100 count probiotic capsules. Translated this means one 16 ounce of sauerkraut is equal to 8 bottles of probiotics.
> 
> He says there's two ways a lav can analyze the microbial presence in the sauerkraut,"One is to measure the quantity of bacteria growing and then the more expensive process is to speciate the different types of bacteria. We're in the process of doing that now."
> 
> In The Gluten Summit, 2013, Dr. Natasha Campbell-McBride, MD, told Dr. Tom O'Bryan, ""With every mouthful of sauerkraut you're consuming billions of beneficial microbes which will be killing the pathogens in your gut driving them out and replenishing the beneficial flora in your digestive tract."
> 
> The probiotic count of store-bought, shelf stable sauerkraut does not compare to home-brewed sauerkraut. Click here to learn how to make your own. Click here to learn how to make sauerkraut at home and here to learn how to make kraut juice, a more gentle on the stomach probiotic for those with leaky gut. People who do have unbalanced gut flora with an overpopulation of bad gut bacteria pathogens experience die-off symptoms such as diarrhea, rash, cold-like symptoms, flu-like symptoms, etc. Dr. Natasha Campbell-McBride recommends starting with one teaspoon and looking for die-off symptoms then gradually increasing the amount daily or weekly depending on what your body can handle. To read more click here. To see another test on mice with sauerkraut click here.
> 
> Die off symptoms are accompanied with inflammation. Healing and inflammation do not go hand in hand. It is important to keep inflammation down so healing can take place therefore it is important to keep the amount of die off down to just below a noticeable state.
> 
> Cabbage is high in anti-inflammatory properties, vitamins A and C. Cabbage also reduces lipids in the bloodstream. When cabbage is fermented into sauerkraut the fermentation process opens up the cell walls accessing a higher ratio of vitamins. It has been said that sauerkraut has 200 times more vitamin C than the head of cabbage before fermentation.
> 
> The African Journal of Science and Research (AJSR) said, "Healthy colons of humans contain some beneficial bacteria which feed on digestive wastes, thereby producing lactic acid. Without these beneficial bacteria, the digestive tracts become a thriving zone for DSC04298pathogenic bacteria and yeasts, resulting in candidiasis. However, it is suggested that the consumption of lacto-fermented sauerkraut could help re-establish lactobacilli."
> 
> Bacteria in your body outnumber your cells by about 10 to 1.
> 
> Dr. Natasha Campbell-McBride, MD, author GAPS (affiliate link) says 90% of our body is made up of microbes.
> 
> In 1807 French psychiatrist Phillipe Pinel said, "The primary seat of insanity generally is in the region of the DSC04295stomach and intestines." Pinel is known as the father of modern psychiatry and came to this quote after working with mental patients for many years.
> 
> Sauerkraut is high in tyrosine, an amino acid that affects many aspects of the body including blood pressure regulation and dopamine. To learn how to make your own sauerkraut in three easy steps click here.


----------

